# Apache http-client: Problem beim Proxyaufruf



## ich_wills_wissen (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

versuche nun schon seit 4 Tagen den httpclient von Apache dazu zu bewegen den aufruf einer websiteüber einen proxy zu senden, leider ohne Erfolg :-(
Ich habe es so gemacht wie hier (http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/jakart...xyTunnelDemo.java?revision=480424&view=markup) beschrieben.. 
mein Problem ist diese Exception:



> java.io.IOException: Stream is closed
> at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:251)
> at java.io.FilterInputStream.read(FilterInputStream.java:147)
> at org.apache.commons.httpclient.AutoCloseInputStream.read(AutoCloseInputStream.java:108)
> ...



Sie tritt auf, weil 

Socket socket = response.getSocket();

irgendwie null zurückliefert.. nur ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht warum..
Falls jemand eine Idee hat bitte posten, würde mich sehr freuen da ich so langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende bin  :cry: 


Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Im Normalfall muss man keine manuellen Proxy-Einstellungen vornehmen, da die Vorgaben des Betriesbssystems genutzt werden. Im Falle von Windows heißt das die Einstellungen wie man sie im IE bzgl. Netzwerk findet.


----------



## ich_wills_wissen (21. Mai 2007)

Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen, danke


----------

